# FFA golf Tournament Bear Creek 11/17/07



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Please help our kid's fundraiser Call Brent on the form or pm me.

thanks, Bob

Foster FFA 
2007 Golf Tournament 
Each Player entering the tournament will receive 4 FREE rounds of golf, 1 to each of the 
following courses: Southwyck, Tour 18, Longwood & Bear Creek (a $250 value) 
Tournament November 17, 2007 
fees: $100.00 per person (Limited availability) 
All entries must be received prior to day of tournament; checks payable to Foster FFA 
Team Prize's awarded 
1st Place 2nd Place 3rd Place

4 Staff Golf Bags 4 Bag Travel covers 4 Sport Duffle Bags 
Individual Prizes awarded: Longest drive, Closest to pin, Putting Contest 
Mulligans, Raffle prizes, Goodie bags, Lunch available

Bear Creek Masters 
16001 Clay Rd. Houston, TX 77084 281-859-8188 
4 man scramble Shotgun start 8:00a.m.

For more information or sponsorship opportunities Contact: 
Brent Fuller Tournament Chairman 281-782-4636 [email protected] 
Mail entries to: 2310 Cooks Walk Ct. Richmond, TX 77469


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Grand prize drawing: golf trip for 4 to Palm springs with airfare !!!!!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

*Tournament November 17, 2007*

We are accepting late entries Saturday am , just please get there early to register.

You do not have to have a full 4 man team, we can provide team members.

*Entry includes a lunch voucher at the country club and Each Player entering the tournament will receive 4 FREE rounds of golf, 1 to each of the 
following courses: Southwyck, Tour 18, Longwood & Bear Creek (a $250 value) *


----------

